# icing glaze



## bohh (Nov 8, 2007)

What is icing glaze? I thought icing was different than glaze,glaze being more liquid. Dont understand icing glaze, could some one please explain?


Bohh


----------



## bohh (Nov 8, 2007)

When a recipe calls for glaze why do they consider it a icing glaze? What is the stuff on cupcakes like hostess is it a glaze or icing ? I think it would be called glaze but its thick so would consider it icing,how do you tell the difference? Any suggestions on this would be appr.


Thanks,
Bohh


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Frosting-made with solid fat and sugar
Icing- made with sugar and liquid
Glaze- made with cooked sugar or oil, liquid and chocolate 

regionally they may be interchangable but as a rule of thumb.
Frosting is applied with a bowl knife or pastry bag as on a cake, gateau, cup cake or torte.
Icing is poured over as a design in itsself as on pound cake or danish.
Glaze would cover the item with a liquid that hardens ie: poured fondant or chocolate glaze on petite four or torte.

Clear as mud?


----------



## bohh (Nov 8, 2007)

The recipe is for cupcakes, and i dont know what they mean when they say use a glaze icing? What is glaze icing?


Thanks for the advice,

Bohh


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

What are the ingredients, method of preparation and outcome?

I understand it is for cup cakes, but they do give you a hint in the recipe road map. no?


----------



## bohh (Nov 8, 2007)

Here is a link to the recipie, Rosewater cupcakes with pink glaze icing

I'm not understanding the term "glazed icing"

Thanks for your help


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

It's a hybred!

It's an Icing that's used as a glaze!

Combination of sugar and liquid that rather than just being drizzled, it's a full coverage of the cup cake.


Looks like a yummy cupcake!

:smiles:


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

are you asking about GLACE ICING? that's poured fondant.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Risque,
the recipe was posted and it's a milk and sugar icing that covers the whole top of the cup cake. (not the cooked sugar, tabled true fondant)



they do look sweet!


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

I love replacing my vanilla with rose water! I even add it to lemonade! yummy. 

mmmmmmmmm maybe I'll make that for my grand reopening...rosewater pink cupcakes..lol with candied rosepetal garnish!!


----------



## bohh (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks m.bug. One quick question,if you dont mind? On some of my recipes like a bundt cake for instance the recipe say to glaze the the top,but from the pictures it looks much more heavier drizzle than a thin glaze would be. .Why wouldnt this be called a icing instead of a glaze. Thought glaze is suppose to be thin so it runs down the sides easier. With it being thick it still runs but this would seem like it would be classified as a icing not a glaze. Any suggestions here to help me clear this up,I would appr. it. Thanks.


Bohh


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

When you do a "glaze" on a bundt cake , it's warm and that is what makes it run down the sides, too thin and too warm makes it like water, you want the glaze to move almost like warm honey to get that "look"


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

When I glaze a bundt cake I use cold milk, booze or juice with the powder sugar and pour fresh, not always hot. 

Poured Fondant on a bundt is a luxury!!!:bounce:

I just did a fruit cake with southern comfort glaze/icing - holy cow was that good.


----------

